

Nokia Will Soon Sell Its 500 Millionth Phone, up for bidding - akarambir
http://www.pluggd.in/nokia-will-sell-500-millionth-phone-in-india-297/

======
akarambir
Nokia will soon sell its 500 millionth phone in India and the C3-00 phone will
be signed by Shahrukh Khan. The phone is up for bidding and the latest price
is Rs. 232,000!

